# New dog owner!



## Mitch Johnson (Apr 16, 2007)

I am bringing home my first pup in a few weeks and am excited and nervous at the same time. She is a 7-8 week old lab and I plan to use her for hunting upland and waterfowl.

I have a lot of questions and was wondering what kinds of DVD's or books you guys would recommend for me. I am talking mainly just general things I need to know, like shots and schedules, feeding and caring for her, as well as general obedience.

Also, I will be at work from 7:00am to 5:00pm Monday thru Friday. Will she be alright in a crate that long or do I need to find a puppy sitter while I'm gone? I could run home at noon and check on her I guess.


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

By no means an expert but I would think that is a bit long to leave a pup in a crate.

I would think the idea of coming home at noon for the first month or so would be a good idea, or at least that is what I did but there are others more in the know here who will be able to better help you out.

As for basic obedience stuff, I used Walter's "Family Dog" and "Gun Dog" for our first pup, a yellow lab.

Best of luck!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

there is absolutely no way you should leave a pup that age in a crate that long!!

You need to build a kennel, go home during lunch and find someone else to let her out every two hours to pee.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The general rule of thumb is for each month old she can be in the kennel for that long before having to be let out.

2 mo. = 2 hrs
3 mo. = 3 hrs

You are going to have to have some more help during the day to let her out for the first couple of months if you are keeping in a crate.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have plenty of great DVD'S on my site if your interested!! I would recommend Sound Beginning's from Jackie Mertens,SmartFetch DVD,Mike Lardy, or my favorite Retrievers From the Inside Out by Butch Goodwin.
Congrats on the new puppy!!!!!


----------



## Mitch Johnson (Apr 16, 2007)

Like I said I got alot to learn, but I want her to be safe and become a great companion.

What about at night, will I need to get up every two hours to take her outside? Uffda! Sounds like an outdoor kennel would be best, huh? How big would it need to be? I have a fenced back yard, but the fence is only 4 feet high, would that be sufficient?

How often does she need to be fed? What about the shots and other stuff? Should I take her to a vet right away?

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

you need to go talk to a vet, get a good book on caring for dogs, before you get the dog so you are prepared

yes every two-three hours all night will be the norm for a while or a pen in the kitchen with some newspapers on the floor. Puppies are like babies a pain in the neck but lovable.

The time will pass quickly


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have 5 labradors and 4 of them are house trained.It is definitely like having a baby!!!! She will probably howl all night in a crate but it will get better with time.I would take her out every 2 hours and put a stuffed animal in the crate with her and possibly music. As far as an outdoor kennel if you decide to I would still leave her inside to crate train anyway but my kennels at 12 X 4.I four foot fence could be trouble someday for a labrador if left unattended.They can jump and dig!!!! I would feed & water early morning and early afternoon.The Retriever's From the Inside Out offers caring for a new puppy to deep training!! Good Luck


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Puppy should be crate trained befor going to an outside kennel, I'd keep the pup inside for the first four monthes. We have a couple of rules at our house that make house training easier, for pups.

Feeding times are 5:30 AM and 6m ever day
No water after 9:00 pm, let them out at mid night for the last time and most likely they will be fine untill 5:00 AM. Set a pattern and stick with it, it will make you house breaking much easier. HAVE FUN


----------



## Mitch Johnson (Apr 16, 2007)

I've been getting some mixed advice.

Some people say I should feed her 4 times a day while others are saying 2 times. Also some say she will need to go out every 2 hours while others say about 4 hours.

Does this vary that much from pup to pup?

I take it she will basically let me know when to feed and take her out?


----------

